

We Need An FDA for Computers - jonmwords
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/we-need-an-fda-for-computers.php

======
kls
Please no, computing in general has flourished because we have navigated well
clear of any massive regulation. Regulation will only serve to protect
established players and create a large barrier to entry. Innovation will
suffer and everything will slow down. We already have regulations on critical
technology like missile systems, life support systems and avionics. We do not
need regulation on general purpose computing devices.

